# She discovers her Lookalike on Amazon



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...





Katie Morrow, a 29-year-old woman from Connecticut, recently had a strange adventure. Searching for a hair dye on the Amazon site, the young woman came face to face with a photo of her near-perfect look-alike, Paula Petra, as she read her review of L’Oreal Hicolor dye.

Paula Petra, perfect lookalike of Katie Morrow
Disturbed by this incredible resemblance, Katie then contacted Paula to determine if there was any family link between the two young women, but to no avail. Katie Morrow's parents are from Connecticut while Paula Petra's parents are Romanians.
Link in French:
Elle découvre son sosie parfait sur Amazon - DocuMystere : Paranormal et Mystères du monde


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 3, 2020)

They do a DNA test yet?!


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...
> 
> View attachment 370732
> Katie Morrow, a 29-year-old woman from Connecticut, recently had a strange adventure. Searching for a hair dye on the Amazon site, the young woman came face to face with a photo of her near-perfect look-alike, Paula Petra, as she read her review of L’Oreal Hicolor dye.
> ...


Wow! Double ugly and double stupid.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> They do a DNA test yet?!


Lookalikes are strange, I too was told that I had a lookalike who lived in the same neighborhood as me when I was a teenager a lot of people told me that but I never saw her and she was going have coffee at the same restaurant as me but I never ran into her, it would have been strange if it would have happened to have a twin ok but a foreigner is kind of scary.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...
> 
> View attachment 370732
> Katie Morrow, a 29-year-old woman from Connecticut, recently had a strange adventure. Searching for a hair dye on the Amazon site, the young woman came face to face with a photo of her near-perfect look-alike, Paula Petra, as she read her review of L’Oreal Hicolor dye.
> ...


I dont see it,,,
remove the hair dye and war paint and see if they look the same,,,


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...
> ...


It's possible, there are lookalikes that are even more credible


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


of course there are and I've seen them,,
a true one doesnt involve hair dye and make up,,,


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I don't know, but I know that there are lookalikes and that the Trump Patton lookalike is let's say identical in character and not afraid of anything.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


for fucks sake!!!
is everything about trump with you fuckers,,,


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, there are plenty of people who have a look a like, and act alike also.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Look in the mirror and say, 

for fucks sake!!!

Is everything bad about trump with you fuckers,,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I'd just like to have a discussion that doesnt include him not have him brought into it,,,


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...
> 
> View attachment 370732
> Katie Morrow, a 29-year-old woman from Connecticut, recently had a strange adventure. Searching for a hair dye on the Amazon site, the young woman came face to face with a photo of her near-perfect look-alike, Paula Petra, as she read her review of L’Oreal Hicolor dye.
> ...



so, lets see your hair dye lass.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well, I like to speak well of Trump, I have more than enough of the speaking against him.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > While searching for hair dye on the online shopping site Amazon, Katie discovered more than she was looking for. The young woman came face to face with her double ...
> ...


I don't have any hair dye, I'm a redhead brunette


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 3, 2020)

Lookalikes are not permanent.  Around the 9th grade, I started being called by someone else's name.  For a short period we looked like identical twins, but not before or after that.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


thats fine on a thread about him,,but this has nothing to do with him and proves TDS goes two ways,,,


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You say that my two look-alikes are fakes so I'm telling you that Trump has a look-alike OK and not just anyone, it's Patton who represents him well.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


youre trolling your own thread and standing a chance at getting it shut down,,,


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2020)

There are a lot of kids who look like Quagmire!


----------



## Dalia (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL, i never had one of my thread shut down !


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Dalia said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


you do know why women wear makeup and perfume dont you???


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> for fucks sake!!!
> is everything about trump with you fuckers,,,



Everything about ovomit with you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > for fucks sake!!!
> ...


NO!!!
it was about the topic in the OP not trump...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 3, 2020)

Dopplegangers, how cool. Both very cute.

I had a brother looked like me but my sister killed and ate him like my other siblings.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 16, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------

